# Belly Button Ring?



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok...so way off topic, I know...but since we're among friends here I thought I could ask.  I was wondering if anyone here has an experience with a belly button ring.  My daughter wants to get one and I was hoping for advice from someone who has one.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Uh-uh.  Not me.  My daughter has one and I can't even look at it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Ok...so way off topic, I know...but since we're among friends here I thought I could ask. I was wondering if anyone here has an experience with a belly button ring. My daughter wants to get one and I was hoping for advice from someone who has one.
> 
> Thanks!


I got my belly button pierced in 1999, so almost 10 years, now. It took a long time to heal (which is typical). Probably nine months or so. The piercing has actually migrated so it is not really in my navel any more, but above it, but I have just left it.

I have never been big on changing jewelry. I have a captive bead ring, 14 gauge, and just leave it alone.

I have done alot of research on piercings so please feel free to ask away.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my belly ring almost 10 years also. I agree with everything Leslie said. It takes some time to heal and mine would get easily irritated when I wore jeans but doesn't bother me anymore. I don't change mine either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've had my belly ring almost 10 years also. I agree with everything Leslie said. It takes some time to heal and mine would get easily irritated when I wore jeans but doesn't bother me anymore. I don't change mine either.


Linda, I am amazed at how many things we have in common!

L


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

No way on the belly button ring for me! If it was my daughter, I would discourage her from getting one. Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just don't see a use for them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Linda, I am amazed at how many things we have in common!
> 
> L


Yes we do Leslie!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Got one too, had it done on the beach in Mexico I think in 2003 (yes I was sober). Their instructions were to swim in the ocean twice a day, cause salt water helps it heal. Never had a problem. Don't remember how long it took to heal, but wasn't very long. Only bugs me if I'm wearing a waistband that's too high, but with todays fashions that rarely happens.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wicked said:


> No way on the belly button ring for me! If it was my daughter, I would discourage her from getting one. Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just don't see a use for them.


I don't know if people remember the famous NYC Thanksgiving trip from a few weeks ago (the one where my daughter had her wallet and passport stolen). She came home from that trip with a septum piercing (septum: the piece of cartilage that separates your nostrils). Frankly, I would have preferred a navel piercing. But, oh well...I've gotten used to it and the one thing with a piercing, you can take it out. As opposed to a tattoo, which is permanent.

There isn't really a point, it is more body art and experimentation.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Got one too, had it done on the beach in Mexico I think in 2003 (yes I was sober). Their instructions were to swim in the ocean twice a day, cause salt water helps it heal. Never had a problem. Don't remember how long it took to heal, but wasn't very long. Only bugs me if I'm wearing a waistband that's too high, but with todays fashions that rarely happens.


Salt water is fantastic for healing piercings. I have little salt water wipes which I use when I am "on the go" and can't mix up a salt-water soak.

Even when they act up, ages later, a soak will soothe and comfort.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wicked said:


> No way on the belly button ring for me! If it was my daughter, I would discourage her from getting one. Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I just don't see a use for them.


I think it is a personal decision for everyone. Some people liked pierced ears and some don't.

Linda


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Visible piercings will hinder one from many employment opportunities.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Visible piercings will hinder one from many employment opportunities.


a visible belly button will hinder employment opportunities whether there is a ring in it or not...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

My daughter has had her naval pierced 3 times. Each time she had trouble with it migrating down. After the last time the guy at the shop told her that her body just would not accept the piercing there, so she had the side of her right nostril pierced instead.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have one yet, but I plan on getting one when I reach my goal weight in March.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like piercings. I think they are sexy. I have five.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like piercings. I think they are sexy. I have five.
> 
> L


I have two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I kept my piercings to 2 (ears), but I do have a tattoo. I would get another in a heartbeat but Jim really does not like them. He had to accept the one I have because it was done prior to our meeting.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> I don't have one yet, but I plan on getting one when I reach my goal weight in March.


Don't they have clip-ons?? 

I don't have any piercings - I figure there are lots of people out there who'd like to poke holes in me as it is! Ha!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like piercings. I think they are sexy. I have five.
> 
> L


one, two, three, four, five... hmmmm...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't do peircings. I prefer tattoos. I don't know what my parents would say.

Still I have many friends from the dorm that have gotten their belly button pierced and they are okay. (not all of them got it done by pros...)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I got mine as my Mother's Day gift to myself 4 years ago. Now and then it'll act up, depending on how high my waistband goes...mostly I wear low-waist jeans/pants. When I travel, I bring along Ocean in a can so it's easier to clean. I love it and only change it out when I travel with my girlfriends.

LOL, the first time I wanted to change it out I went back to the guy who pierced me. He happily changed it for me and now I'm not squeamish at all. I did have to have it re-pierced when I kept it out for a week after my back surgery. I really should have put it back in right away but was afraid to...really should have had DH do it for me. When and if I do have to have my back done again, I'll buy a retainer so I don't have that problem again. It was a shame too, having it re-pierced kept me from donating blood :-(

I also have five piercings in my ear. Unfortunately the one I also had done in the cartilage wouldn't take...just my ear's way of saying "no" *


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you all...you are very encouraging!  Actually, my daughter thanks you because after reading your posts I feel so much better about it being relatively safe and ok.

Gosh...I feel like I just sat around with a group of friends talking it over...I love my Kindle friends!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> a visible belly button will hinder employment opportunities whether there is a ring in it or not...


Not always. 

Good luck to your daughter, she's a braver man than I am. But I almost didn't get my other ear pierced, so I would be the totally wrong person to ask.

~robin


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to have one, until I got pregnant with my son, and I removed it then.  I would have had to take it out sooner or later anyway, because my body was actually pushing it out.  It had almost come out completely by then.

I had mine put in at a tattoo parlor, and part of my aftercare instructions was to soak it twice a day in saltwater for two weeks.  I just took a little container of saltwater and laid on the bed twice a day with that overturned over my belly button for about 10 minutes...it kind of formed a light seal so it didn't leak.  I was also told to clean it once a day with plain old liquid Dial soap.  I had no healing issues once so ever.

My DH loved it and laments every once and awhile about getting another one, but considering the number that my son did on my stomach I think that it would be pointless.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand ear piercings.  I almost understand belly button piercings.  It's the more intimate piercings I don't understand.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I was never a fan of belly rings, unless the individual had darker colored skin for some reason I find the piercing looks pretty on darker skin.  Belly piercings are notorious for getting infected a friend of mine tells me who is a piercer at a tattoo studio.  My sister has one and hers has migrated over the years, she would always complain about it when she wore jeans as well. 

I used to have my tongue pierced back when it wasn't a common piercing to have done.  I took it out after a few years, I was changing up my punk rock look lol.  I have to admit I miss it, I have been tempted to get it done again, its the most painless piercing I have ever received but I did hate the few weeks of talking like a moron due to the swelling... so I probably will just have to miss having it lol
... I would rather get tattoos over piercings anyhoo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of piercings or tattoos.  I don't have any.  I have become more tolerant of tats since I started watching LA Ink.  Cat Von D is a very pretty woman even with all of her tats.

I think it's best that if someone wants to get in to the various forms of body art, they should remember to keep it in the less visible areas of the body.

Most places, especially here in the south will not hire people with piercings or tats that cant be covered up.  The only exception is tastefully pierced ears on females.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree if you wanna get a real job its always best to get tattoos/piercings where they can't be easily seen.  That being said I have tons of friends who work in the medical field and in insurance who have full sleeves of tattoos on their arms, they just wear long sleeves at work and its never been an issue.  I personally don't really like tattoos on the neck or hands, though my husband does have a tribal sleeve that comes down on his hand and he has a great paying job as a lab tech and thermal spray tech, and his bosses don't really care about his tattoos.  Maybe folks are a little more tolerant of tattoos here in the northeast... I guess it all depends on how liberal the company is.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> I don't have one yet, but I plan on getting one when I reach my goal weight in March.


I'm planning to get one when I quit hiding my six pack under my pony keg. tee hee hee


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My mother _dragged _me to get my ears pierced ( 1 each) when I was in 8th grade. I was Plato's ideal of a tomboy and Did Not Want It Done. She said I'd thank her later.

I did. 

Need no other holes in me now, however. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I had my ear cartilage done a year ago.  It took at trip to Jamaica and swimming in the ocean to heal it up.  I think I'll get the other ear done.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Mys oldest daughter has both I hate them but she was over 35 when she had them done

My niece has a butterfly got it done  when she was 18 and a 32 A now she's 46 and a 42 D  I would call it a butterfly any more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

tessa said:


> Mys oldest daughter has both I hate them but she was over 35 when she had them done
> 
> My niece has a butterfly got it done when she was 18 and a 32 A now she's 46 and a 42 D I would call it a butterfly any more.


Mothra?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

very good I'm going to call her that I love it 
LOLROFPIP


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had one piercing. It was involuntary.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bar fight?

And was it a bar fight caused by you bumping into people after trying to jog to all the bars in Nashua?

(Can anyone tell that I have a LOT of work to do this morning?)

~robin


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Bar fight?
> 
> And was it a bar fight caused by you bumping into people after trying to jog to all the bars in Nashua?
> 
> ...


Hehehe! No, fortunatly the few barfights I've engaged have been limited to fists. Now it would be limited to feet, as in me running away.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My mother was against me getting my ears pierced when I was a pre-teen. She'd never had hers done, and felt it was "tribal" (in a negative way) to have pierced ears. My aunt took me out and got them pierced, so there wasn't much Mom could say. She was even less happy when I had a second and then a third hole put in my left ear.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom got  my ears pierced as an infant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

My thoughts:  If you are so miserably unhappy with the shape God made you that you feel you have to mutilate your body by inserting pieces of metal/wood/rubber etc. into it or permanently dying it with ink... then you should just kill yourself and hope that next time He decides to form some part of your essence into a shape that's more pleasing to you.

Self-mutilation is a sign of extremely low self-esteem.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Jim, once again, this is probably a thread you should just ignore. 

My mother took me to get my ears pierced when I was a teen. I think we went to some place like JC Penney's or some other dept store. Can't remember now. She wanted to get her ears pierced, too, but she made me go first so she could see if it hurt too badly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a pierced ear, btw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Jim, once again, this is probably a thread you should just ignore.


But... but... I have a very strong and valid opinion on the subject of belly button rings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> My mother _dragged _me to get my ears pierced ( 1 each) when I was in 8th grade. I was Plato's ideal of a tomboy and Did Not Want It Done. She said I'd thank her later.
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My thoughts: If you are so miserably unhappy with the shape God made you that you feel you have to mutilate your body by inserting pieces of metal/wood/rubber etc. into it or permanently dying it with ink... then you should just kill yourself and hope that next time He decides to form some part of your essence into a shape that's more pleasing to you.
> 
> Self-mutilation is a sign of extremely low self-esteem.


I would argue that God gave us ink and metal so why not make use good use of it? I see the human body as a beautiful canvas, and I for one love to see it painted. I understand there are differing views on the subject of course, but I find sleeve and neck tattoos incredibly sexy!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I would argue that God gave us ink and metal so why not make use good use of it? I see the human body as a beautiful canvas, and I for one love to see it painted. I understand there are differing views on the subject of course, but I find sleeve and neck tattoos incredibly sexy!


I have to agree with you there Mikuto. Actually tattooing and piercing have an extremely interesting history. People get tattoos today for such a variety of reasons. I think its a little narrow minded to think that people who get tattoos or piercing is a sign of low self esteem, but it is a common misperception however. I just finished doing an anthropological study on tattooing this past semester, and I talked to such a variety of people that defy the common stereotypes of the people who are into body modification. The majority seemed to be very stable happy successful people they ranged from doctors and nurses, a really feisty and sweet grandmother (with a unicorn on her leg), older military men like my father, a social worker, and a ton of people who were white collar workers. Some due it because they simply love the art style, some do to honor their ancestors, and there are folks who get em just cause they think they look cool lol. Of course I did not do a psych eval of them so I can't honestly attest to their mental well being but they seemed like very nice people who had it together for the most part. It's just disheartening when people label others with little research. The demographics of the people who get tattoos and piercings have changed within the past 15 years or so, they are all not social deviants today.

Edit: Darn my spelling! I wish my English was better!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My thoughts: If you are so miserably unhappy with the shape God made you that you feel you have to mutilate your body by inserting pieces of metal/wood/rubber etc. into it or permanently dying it with ink... then you should just kill yourself and hope that next time He decides to form some part of your essence into a shape that's more pleasing to you.
> 
> Self-mutilation is a sign of extremely low self-esteem.


Those who have such are likely content to wait for God's judgment and dismiss yours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Scathach said:


> It's just disheartening when people label others with little research.


Actually, I have a dual B.A. in Anthropology and Sociology and a M.A in Soc.

I've done the research. 

But all my intellectual knowledge about the various societal norms and mores that lead to "body modification" doesn't change my gut emotional reaction. It's one of the few concepts about which I find it extremely difficult to be culturally relativistic. Particularly in contemporary America, where the predominant norm is still against such "modification." It's one of a very few norms of my society that I have pretty thoroughly integrated.

If you are a modern American who feels the need to "modify" your body (without the pressure of local sub-group mores telling you to do so), then it seems to me that that indicates that you aren't happy with your body the way it came out. Else, no need to "modify" it. And an unhappiness with one's self so extreme that it causes you to permanently change it (whether with ink, piercings or cosmetic surgery) is an indication of....

...you got it. Low self-esteem.

Just my gut reaction. And that of many modern Americans.

It's not often I agree with them. Makes me kind of ashamed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My thoughts: If you are so miserably unhappy with the shape God made you that you feel you have to mutilate your body by inserting pieces of metal/wood/rubber etc. into it or permanently dying it with ink... then you should just kill yourself and hope that next time He decides to form some part of your essence into a shape that's more pleasing to you.
> 
> Self-mutilation is a sign of extremely low self-esteem.


I have friends with tattoo's and piercings that are professionals and successful at what they do. Doctors, attorneys, nurses, contractor, computer programmer to name a few. In your opinion tattoos and piercings may be a sign of low self-esteem but I do not agree with you. I have some body piercings myself and I don't have low self esteem. I certainly don't intend to follow your advice and kill myself!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Those who have such are likely content to wait for God's judgment and dismiss yours.


Fair enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Question:  Is there any difference between getting a nipple-ring or a face-lift?  And why do people get face-lifts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

So are there metal detectors at the gates of Heaven?  

BEEP! BEBEBEEEEEP!

I'm sorry you will need to take the down elevator please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> So are there metal detectors at the gates of Heaven?
> 
> BEEP! BEBEBEEEEEP!
> 
> I'm sorry you will need to take the down elevator please.


HA!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Question: Is there any difference between getting a nipple-ring or a face-lift? And why do people get face-lifts?


hmmm thats an interesting question... I would assume that many people get face-lifts because they wish to look younger and be more accepted in society as a whole, particularly with women, since American women are more harshly judged based on how they look. Women are often judged by their looks while men are judged by their accomplishments.

I donno... I like the nipple rings because they feel nice, I could give a rat's butt what others thought of it because me, the hubby and my doc are the only ones who ever see em. While a face lift is a show for the individual and everyone else. Those are of course my assumptions, could be totally wrong on the face-lifty thing. I think I will keep the wrinkles I earn lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Question: Is there any difference between getting a nipple-ring or a face-lift? And why do people get face-lifts?


I worked hard for my wrinkles so I plan on keeping them! 

I think face lifts are a personal decision and who knows why someone chooses to get one. The way I look at it, it is none of my business what someone decides to do with their body whether it be tattoo, piercings, plastic surgery. We/they all have the right to make the choice. I think in Hollywood it is the nature of the beast with actors, actresses, society puts so much pressure on how a person is supposed to look. I think that is why anorexia and bulimia are so prevalent in our society also... you can't be skinny enough!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I donno... I like the nipple rings because they feel nice, I could give a rat's butt what others thought of it because me, the hubby and my doc are the only ones who ever see em.


You'll get to a certain stage of your life when your mammogram technician will see them, too. 

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Scathach said:


> hmmm thats an interesting question... I would assume that many people get face-lifts because they wish to look younger and be more accepted in society as a whole, particularly with women, since American women are more harshly judged based on how they look. Women are often judged by their looks while men are judged by their accomplishments.
> 
> I donno... I like the nipple rings because they feel nice, I could give a rat's butt what others thought of it because me, the hubby and my doc are the only ones who ever see em. While a face lift is a show for the individual and everyone else. Those are of course my assumptions, could be totally wrong on the face-lifty thing. I think I will keep the wrinkles I earn lol


Thanks for at least considering the question. So, you'd agree that people get face-lifts because.... they are unhappy with their image of their body? (See where I'm going?  )

I'm sorry if I p*ssed people off with my viewpoint. The OP asked for advice and opinions. Seems to me that such a request asks for _all_ differing opinions--not just a bunch of identical ones. And my opinion that belly-button-rings are an abomination and ugly as sin is just as valid as anybody else's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You'll get to a certain stage of your life when your mammogram technician will see them, too.
> 
> L


LOL


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, I have a dual B.A. in Anthropology and Sociology and a M.A in Soc.
> 
> I've done the research.


(Cool I hope I eventually get my M.A argh... maybe one day)

But there has be a ton of recent research about the common misperceptions of those who collect tattoos. Yes there are people who do it as a form of mutilation, I talked with a very sad girl who suffers from borderline personality disorder, she had a very sad personal history and had tattoos with very negative stories that went along with the tattoo (Broke my heart). However, about 90% of the people I talked to didn't seem to suffer from low self esteem.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You'll get to a certain stage of your life when your mammogram technician will see them, too.
> 
> L


LOL That is so true!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Scathach:  So, you were unhappy with your body because it didn't have pieces of metal protruding through your nipples.  So unhappy that you decided to permanently change that.  Right?


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You'll get to a certain stage of your life when your mammogram technician will see them, too.
> 
> L


I already had the breast cancer scare... I took those suckers out because I didn't want to imagine how bad it would feel in the squish machine! Actually it wasn't that bad, the vacuum core biopsy on the other hand sucked!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Scathach said:


> (Cool I hope I eventually get my M.A argh... maybe one day)
> 
> But there has be a ton of recent research about the common misperceptions of those who collect tattoos. Yes there are people who do it as a form of mutilation, I talked with a very sad girl who suffers from borderline personality disorder, she had a very sad personal history and had tattoos with very negative stories that went along with the tattoo (Broke my heart). However, about 90% of the people I talked to didn't seem to suffer from low self esteem.


You're right that the societal norm is changing. In another thirty years (when a lot of us old farts have died off) Americans with body mutil--err... modifications will likely outnumber those without.

The urge to be different will have made you all the norm. 

In a hundred years, there will be a new wave of people who express their "individuality" by *not* altering their bodies.

And so on, and so on...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Scathac: So, you were unhappy with your body because it didn't have pieces of metal protruding through your nipples. So unhappy that you decided to permanently change that. Right?


Jim I think she has already answered your question. She didn't say she was unhappy with her body. She said she chose to do get a nipple ring because it feels nice  which is the same reason I chose to get one. Neither of us were unhappy with out bodies, it was a choice we made.

Try it you may like it!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Scathach: So, you were unhappy with your body because it didn't have pieces of metal protruding through your nipples. So unhappy that you decided to permanently change that. Right?


Nope I wasn't unhappy with my body at all  It was just something I wanted to do. Why? Because I thought it would look pretty and feel spiffy, which is absolutely personal opinion... I can totally understand others not liking piercing because they don't personally find it attractive, just as I don't find people with blond hair attractive. To me its no different then dying your hair for a change of pace. But I am far from being unhappy with my body 

Hell I can take em out tomorrow and just be as happy with myself, but thats where piercings and tattoos differ a little. Tattoos are a little more permanent, though I would love to have tattoos, I fear I am too changeable a person for me to have something on forever.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would consider face-lifts and plastic surgery to be signs of low self esteem or unhappiness with ones body. But people who get body modifications or tattoos are generally not doing it because they get old and want to look young again, or are unhappy with their weight. 

I had a nose-ring for a very long time. I have no problems with my nose, it is not too large, too small, too bulbous or too thin. I like my nose. Yet I love nose rings. I like the way they look, they're an adornment to the nose, drawing MORE attention to it rather than drawing it away, whereas most plastic surgery is devised to cover up imperfections (facelifts) or change things that you don't like (breast augmentation). 

Do you think people get ear piercings because they hate their ears and have such low self-esteem that they feel the need to decorate them? How about women who wear make-up? 

I'll never understand the people who consider body modification to be a form of mutilation. What if somebody painted a mural on the side of a perfectly good building? Would you consider that mutilation rather than art? 

I hope I don't sound nasty, I'm just really trying to understand the reasoning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Tattoos are a little more permanent, though I would love to have tattoos, I fear I am too changeable a person for me to have something on forever.


This is a wise decision. At ages 18, 23 and thirty I was three completely different people with some radically changed ideals, opinions, beliefs and viewpoints. There is virtually nothing I believed in so strongly at age 21 that I would have wanted it permanently expressed on my body that I still believe in today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'll never understand the people who consider body modification to be a form of mutilation. What if somebody painted a mural on the side of a perfectly good building? Would you consider that mutilation rather than art?
> 
> I hope I don't sound nasty, I'm just really trying to understand the reasoning.


A building is Man-made. Your body (if you listen to 95% of the people on this board) is God-made.

Think you know better than God what your body is supposed to look like? 

This is one explanation of the "reasoning." Not really mine, though it tinges mine. Is it understandable?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> A building is Man-made. Your body (if you listen to 95% of the people on this board) is God-made.
> 
> Think you know better than God what your body is supposed to look like?


But if God made the world, wouldn't he have put a building there if he wanted one?  (All in good fun of course!)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that a rabbit over there?


~robin


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is that a rabbit over there?
> 
> ~robin


Reminds me of a t-shirt I saw. "What do you mean I have A.D. OH! A BUNNY!". Sort of describes my thought process pretty well


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How many kids with ADHD does it take to change a lightbulb?

Who cares! Let's go ride bikes!

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How many kids with ADHD does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> Who cares! Let's go ride bikes!
> 
> L


LOL!

Oh God! Oh God! You created me without holes in my ears! How ever will I go on?!? I know! I will go and put holes in my ears myself, and I will put dangly and sparkly things in the holes, and then, and only then, will I feel complete and worthwhile. LOL

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> LOL!
> 
> Oh God! Oh God! You created me without holes in my ears! How ever will I go on?!? I know! I will go and put holes in my ears myself, and I will put dangly and sparkly things in the holes, and then, and only then, will I feel complete and worthwhile. LOL
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.


ROTFL Jan


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

hmmm It does make me wonder about plastic surgery.  I can understand why people do it, I can accept it, however something about it makes me think twice. I don't know a single person that has had plastic surgery for the sake of looks alone so I have no reference to base my opinions on really.

I do think there are some people who get plastic surgery because they are unhappy about some aspect of how they look, which could stem from issues of having low self esteem, but I don't think it's that clear cut.  Maybe there are factors dealing with the avoidance of stigma, to gain a sense of belonging within the group.  Most humans in general have this need to belong within their society, not all but, some defy the norm, some could care less, but most people play along to be a part of the group.  So is it really low self esteem or just going along to gain acceptance from society.  If we value attractiveness, is it the fact that the person gets the surgery that is the reflection of low self esteem, or is it how that person is judged negatively by others that could have an adverse effect in a person's self esteem... thus wanting to rectify what others view as the "problem," hence wanting to get plastic surgery.  

I don't know maybe its a neato topic to look into next semester for me to play around with (thanks Jim!).  I would probably only get plastic surgery if i was horribly mutilated in an accident or something, because then I would think I would be effected with low self esteem then, but getting older doesn't bother me none... society can stuff it with their wrinkle creams and bs, I will eventually be an old crone and hopefully enjoy it.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

people get tattoos and piercing for 1 of 3 reasons

1.They like them.

2. On a dare.

3.Too much beer.

I'll never get a tattoos or any more piercings  (had my ears done at 16)  I hate needles but I will get my face,  boobs and  butt lifted, tucked or vac. out. to look  young again
and make me feel good  If God wanted me to look old and wrinkle that why did he give Doctors the brains to learn how to change me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Self-mutilation is a sign of extremely low self-esteem.


So is the constant degrading of things that make other people happy.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Does this mean I can't get my haircut anymore? What about shaving? Is this self-mutilation that I perform on a daily basis? How about my clothes? They aren't just for protection. Granted, they can be changed at will but it is still altering my appearance. Where is the line? (And does Leslie have it pierced?   )

I like tats and most piercings...I just really hate needles.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. Here’s proof that BJ can get a fight started over anything. What a guy.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would consider this an impassioned discussion rather than a fight. We're all friends here


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Wow. Here's proof that BJ can get a fight started over anything. What a guy.


I feel guilty, I kinda like it when Jim stirs things up a bit and makes you think lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Wow. Here's proof that BJ can get a fight started over anything. What a guy.


There is a reason that one of my original terms of endearment for him was "old button pusher".


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> There is a reason that one of my original terms of endearment for him was "old button pusher".


 

He is that.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have immune system that goes nutso whenever I even thought about modification! My ears were pierced as a kid and I spent a year battling infections. My doc said NO MORE piercings and don't even think of tattoos. He put the fear of god in me!

I also have a heart condition that makes it dangerous to get infections. My ears pierced made me spend 6 weeks in CCU and 4 more weeks in the hospital after that!

My brother got a tattoo and got sick also but not as bad as me. He still gets tats. He was always the dumber of us  

But believe me if I could I would have my nipples, belly button and other 'spots' pierced. I also would have tattoos as I love the look of them.

I'm just not crazy about some of the facial piercings or facial tats. But to each his own..


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have a pierced ear, btw.


So, a pierced ear is that much different? An earring is seen by everyone...the belly button ring, not so much.

I was looking for opinions...but the whole "If you are so miserably unhappy with the shape God made you that you feel you have to mutilate your body by inserting pieces of metal/wood/rubber etc. into it or permanently dying it with ink... then you should just kill yourself " attitude was a little surprising. Especially since you have pierced a part of your body and are apparently still among the living.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Add this to my: I never talk politics or religion list...lol.

Seriously, me, personally NO. In my house I've had a rule from birth: No piercings, no tattoos; period. That's just me...though my twin brother has tattoos galore running up and down both arms. My son's girl has a belly ring...but she isn't _my_ daughter. My daughter wants one...I told her I guess you will miss my cooking then. Obviously the masses are in favor; as everywhere I look some youngster has some part pierced and then some.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I can guarantee that I don't have low self esteem


Spoiler



(I'm the greatest thing since sliced bread)


 but I enjoy tattoos. I curently have 3 and plan on getting a 4th. I insist on custom work. I design all my own tattoos. I can't stand the thought of "flash". Too generic. Mine also creates a little bit of personal history. If you're going to do it it has to be personal and meaningful other wise you'll probably regret it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> Add this to my: I never talk politics or religion list...lol


Amen to that sister! You are preaching to the choir! No need for a recount.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sjc I had the same rules ''no tattoos no piercing and no motorcycles while you live in my house''. My daughter was 35 married  mother of 2  and getting divorced  when she got her tattoo and piercing.  What could I say  I just cried in the shower. 

With my sons  I remember  standing in front of the TV  praying to God Please let them come home safe  I didn't think about  about tattoos piercing or motorcycles that day.

Both my sons are  NYPD  that day was 911 and my youngest was 22  and that was his post my older son went looking for him.  It was the longest 48 hours of my life waiting for them to walk in my door. 

So I learned to pick my fights. and most of all keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Aussie01 (Nov 28, 2008)

My daughter has had one for over 10 years.  It hasn't hindered her work life at all.

She did have a few issues when it was first done and it took a while to heal.  This I hear is a common occurrence.

You know, there are people who don't like tats or piercings and that is your prerogative but really in the whole scheme of things, is it really that huge a deal?  I have more then one piecing in my ears and have a tattoo.  My daughter with the belly button ring has 6 earings in one ear and several tattoos.

We are normal people, just like the rest of you.  I run a successfull business and my tat and earings haven't held me back.

Jo


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tessa:  Just read your response...the 48 hours must have felt like 48 days.  My heart beat fast just reading your post.  Whew...boy.  Thanks for sharing...I have the no motorcycles thing too; 3 close friends were killed that way; and I know I'm in the minority but I just can't...


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I had my belly button pierced in my teens.  I took the piercing out about three years ago and to my chagrin, there is still a very prominent hole in my stomach.  In hindsight, I would not have pierced it.  I think it looks gross and the last body part I want to draw attention to is my stomach!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say that after browsing this thread I feel so drab and unimaginative. I don't even wear any rings or a watch.

Mike


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I have to say that after browsing this thread I feel so drab and unimaginative. I don't even wear any rings or a watch.
> 
> Mike


LOL. I wear my college class ring and my wedding band, that's it. No make up either. My ears were pierced, somewhat against my wishes. I grew up hearing my parents say "If God wanted extra holes in your ears, he would have put them there." My younger sister kept begging to get her ears pierced. Then one year my Grandmother gave my sister and I both a set of opal earrings, that pretty much ending that. Sis and I got our ears pierced. And sis lost BOTH sets of earrings.

I had considered a tat of the Greek faces of Comedy and Tragedy and would be on my waist. But after watching DH get his last tat, i said no way! I thought about a belly button ring in college, when my tummy was slim and cute but even then I knew that wouldn't last forever.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the whole problem with tattoo and piercing thing is: It looks good when you are young, smooth, toned and trim...after that; when gravity sets in and you have to read between the wrinkles to even make out the tattoo...not so cute.  When you're old and your eyebrow piercing is down on your cheek...not so cute...lol.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm aquainted with people who have prominent piercings and tatoos. Displaying such adornment is public behavior and often elicits publicly expressed opinions but I honestly don't care what other people wear to express themselves.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> Both my sons are NYPD that day was 911 and my youngest was 22 and that was his post my older son went looking for him. It was the longest 48 hours of my life waiting for them to walk in my door.


*Makes all other things seem silly, doesn't it? I'm so glad that they were alright.

That was a very long time for a lot of us, locals I mean, and it was so eerily quiet for a large city.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> I think the whole problem with tattoo and piercing thing is: It looks good when you are young, smooth, toned and trim...after that; when gravity sets in and you have to read between the wrinkles to even make out the tattoo...not so cute. When you're old and your eyebrow piercing is down on your cheek...not so cute...lol.


*LOL, I wouldn't consider myself young when I got mine pierced at 35...after loosing a good amount of weight and having a kid 4 years earlier ;-p*


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...when I asked the question I never expected to start a debate! Sorry!!

Just an update...my daughter, after thoroughly cleaning her room (which was part of the deal), got her belly button ring today.  

Thanks for the words of support...I know she appreciated being allowed to express herself in the way she wanted to.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Wow...when I asked the question I never expected to start a debate! Sorry!!
> 
> Just an update...my daughter, after thoroughly cleaning her room (which was part of the deal), got her belly button ring today.
> 
> Thanks for the words of support...I know she appreciated being allowed to express herself in the way she wanted to.


It has been a friendly debate so not a problem.  Congrats to your daughter, I bet she is excited.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's awesome Spirtdancer! Who knows, she may grow bored with it and decide to remove it. I think life is too short to not try something new as long as it doesn't hurt you or anyone else *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That's awesome Spirtdancer! Who knows, she may grow bored with it and decide to remove it. I think life is too short to not try something new as long as it doesn't hurt you or anyone else *


So, having a wire stuck through your belly button doesn't hurt?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> So, having a wire stuck through your belly button doesn't hurt?


*LOL...actually, the first time I had it done, no. The dude piercing me told me to hold my breath and when I exhaled he would push the needle through. Well, he never told me to exhale. There I was holding my breath and it was already done *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I would pass out from having my ears pierced   And I've had 4 major surgerys on my left leg.

I can't even think about having anything else pierced.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I would pass out from having my ears pierced  And I've had 4 major surgerys on my left leg.
> 
> I can't even think about having anything else pierced.


*LOL, I figured that if it was painful I could handle it. A) I have a pretty good tolerance for pain and B) I had a baby....what pain could be worse than that? *


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I figured that if it was painful I could handle it. A) I have a pretty good tolerance for pain and B) I had a baby....what pain could be worse than that? *


By all reports kidney stones are the only thing more painful than childbirth. Never had one, never want to, but it sure put my mom out of commission for a while.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> By all reports kidney stones are the only thing more painful than childbirth. Never had one, never want to, but it sure put my mom out of commission for a while.


*Haven't had to cross that bridge *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> By all reports kidney stones are the only thing more painful than childbirth. Never had one, never want to, but it sure put my mom out of commission for a while.


In the summer of 1966 I was working on a jet fighter at Homestead AFB, FL. Someone made a mistake and a 1700 lb external fell on me. Luckily it was a glancing blow but as I fell backwards I saw that my leg just above the knee was perpendicular to the rest of the leg. At the hospital they put me in traction which collapsed causing the leg to pinch the nerve that controlled function and feeling from the ankle down. The only way to describe it was if someone held my foot in a fire. Over the next several weeks that pain was constant 24/7 until the nerve finally died.

After surgery to repair the nerve I suffered the same pain as the nerve came back to life. In the infinite wisdom of the military doctors they wouldn't give me pain killers because they didn't want to get me addicted to the drugs.

I can sympathize with any woman who goes through child birth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude! that beats my story hands down!  

Stupid miltary medical people.  I had 3 wisdom teeth pulled at one time and the jerk refused to give me pain likkers for later when the novacain wore off!  Hello Excerdrin PM extra strength!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> In the summer of 1966 I was working on a jet fighter at Homestead AFB, FL. Someone made a mistake and a 1700 lb external fell on me. Luckily it was a glancing blow but as I fell backwards I saw that my leg just above the knee was perpendicular to the rest of the leg. At the hospital they put me in traction which collapsed causing the leg to pinch the nerve that controlled function and feeling from the ankle down. The only way to describe it was if someone held my foot in a fire. Over the next several weeks that pain was constant 24/7 until the nerve finally died.
> 
> After surgery to repair the nerve I suffered the same pain as the nerve came back to life. In the infinite wisdom of the military doctors they wouldn't give me pain killers because they didn't want to get me addicted to the drugs.
> 
> I can sympathize with any woman who goes through child birth.


*Yow!!! Do you still suffer residual pain?

The only pain that I had that brought me to my knees was my back pain last year. I knew something had to be done when my 8 year old daughter held me up so that I could brush my teeth with my non-dominant hand because the other one was trying to hold myself up...as tears were rolling down my face. Turns out I had an extruded disc. I was good on narcotic pain relievers until I could have surgery but 3 weeks before I was scheduled I had to have an emergency epidural because it hurt too much to walk or do anything. Pills, pills are good *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yow!!! Do you still suffer residual pain?
> 
> The only pain that I had that brought me to my knees was my back pain last year. I knew something had to be done when my 8 year old daughter held me up so that I could brush my teeth with my non-dominant hand because the other one was trying to hold myself up...as tears were rolling down my face. Turns out I had an extruded disc. I was good on narcotic pain relievers until I could have surgery but 3 weeks before I was scheduled I had to have an emergency epidural because it hurt too much to walk or do anything. Pills, pills are good *


Not from the nerve damage; however, in 2006, almost exactly to day from when I broke it, I fell while working in my yard and broke the hip on the same left side.
First surgery in 1966 - repair broken femur
Second surgery in 1967 - repair nerve damage
Third surgery 1967 - go in and clean out staph infection. Almost lost my leg on that one.
These surgeries were all in military hospitals. All problems I've had with the leg after that were a direct result of medical treatment.
Fourth surgery in 2006 - repair broken hip.
Surgeries future I've already been told about - replace left hip and both knees. Just something to look forward to.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Not from the nerve damage; however, in 2006, almost exactly to day from when I broke it, I fell while working in my yard and broke the hip on the same left side.
> First surgery in 1966 - repair broken femur
> Second surgery in 1967 - repair nerve damage
> Third surgery 1967 - go in and clean out staph infection. Almost lost my leg on that one.
> ...


*Well then, it's safe to say that getting a Kindle safely through airport security will be the least of your worries once you have all your replacements done  Seriously though...a big virtual band-aid for you *


----------

